# Interessanter IBM Artikel zu StAX (Streaming API for XML)



## Thomas Darimont (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Schaut mal hier:
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/xml/library/x-stax1.html

Gruß Tom


----------

